# New Church Outreach Video



## fredtgreco (Oct 9, 2009)

Not sure where to put this, but since it is an outreach video, I'll put it here.

One of the very talented young men in our congregation, who has worked on different films, has created a video for our church. Right now it is uploaded to Facebook (which has the best video storage and quality we could find), but it will soon be on our website.

Hopefully you can view it. If nothing else, you'll be able to hear how "un-Texan" my accent is:

Login | Facebook


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cool  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 9, 2009)

What is the purpose of this video presentation Fred? Is it to introduce people to your church that already have a good amount of knowledge in the basics? 

I ask for a reason. The target of the video looks like it would be for someone who already has some knowledge of what Church is suppose to be. Is this something that you are going to hand out to the community in general or is it for the visitor packet you are going to give people who come on Sunday mornings?

I am asking this for a reason....
I know many guys who grew up in the church. In fact someone that I discipled for a few years, who is now a Pastor, grew up in a Southern Baptist Church and never understood that Jesus was God. If he had stopped by your church and recieved a copy of this as a young married man it might appeal to him. He might even grow interested in your churches programs and beginnings. But I am not sure he would pick up on the reason for what you are doing, which is the person and work of Christ. 

The one thing that turned me off from Christianity as a young man was that I didn't understand what the phrase 'the Son of God' meant. Let me explain a bit Fred. I was very close to my Dad growing up. When I was 12 years of age I sensed my Dad started to stray. By the time I was 16 my Dad threw off his family to pursue his desires. In today's society that is more common than it was in the day that it happened to me. So in modern day terms and understanding my dad sacrificed his family for his new lady. When someone witnessed to me about how God loved me by giving his son so that I might have eternal life, it didn't ring of love to me. My dad had cast me off to pursue his love. And it was very emotionally damaging and hurtful to everyone around me. I didn't need that kind of love if it was love at all.

So when you mentioned the phrase Son of God early in the video it wouldn't of had any positive effect upon me. I don't believe that it generally has that much effect now days because of what I just explained to you and because of the way society is. In fact I just shared the gospel with my cousin who is just a bit older than my three boys. My grandmother had 11 kids. My Cousin Nathan's Dad (Mike) is just two years older than me. Nathan has a similar experience as mine. The understanding that God so loved the World that he gave His Son meant nothing to Nathan as it didn't to me before 1981 because of our fathers. I shared the gospel with him the other night on Facebook. He has a new understanding on what the phrase Son of God means. God didn't just sacrifice some other entity that was his son. He sacrificed himself in the person of the Son of God. Nate came to understand the love of God in a totally different light. I also had to explain the Trinity and that gets a little more complicated. 

I guess I am just trying to figure out what the purpose of this video is for. Everyone in the video is nice looking, formal, and just right down looking like the Ozzie and Harriet family. P's and Q's all met in one. Is that what you want to portray? I am not criticizing it. I am just wondering who you are addressing this to and for what purpose? 

Most the people I know unfortunately are divorced, on their second marriages, having kid problems, financial struggles, and struggling with relationships all around due to misunderstandings and just plain bad living. In fact, I can say that just about everyone in the Church is in that same boat also. We just have something the world doesn't have, the Person and Work of Christ and his Mediatorial Reign. 

I hope I am not coming across in a bad way. The video presentation is nice. I am just giving my two cents and opinions about the video since you mentioned it was an outreach. And opinions are like armpits..... Everyone has a few. Some people use deodorant but they all start to stink at some point.


----------



## jason d (Oct 9, 2009)

liked it!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there any other way to view the video? I'm not on FB?


----------

